# US stimulus - social security direct deposited to UK bank



## Cowshill (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm a US citizen living in the UK and receiving US social security direct deposited to my UK bank. As this is my only income other than a small amount of bank interest, I do not file a US tax return. I have read conflicting reports on whether my stimulus payment will simply be deposited here in the same way as my monthly SS payment. Can anyone confirm whether or not it will be paid in this manner? Have any expat social security recipients received their stimulus payment yet? And if so, by what means? Thanks in advance for any information!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Have heard from a couple of folks outside the US who receive US SS and it seems to be the case that they have received physical checks if they haven't filed returns for either 2018 or 2019.


----------

